# small vent



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel absolutely miserable. I cannot get Jojo and Blaze to get along at all and now I am terrified of letting them interact at all. I don't want things to get out of hand and I don't know where to start on getting them to get along. I can't move one to separate place (most suggest a different house and everything) since I know no one who has dealt with rats ever. Best I can do is move one to my brothers room (Blaze is currently there) I feel like a horrible owner for letting this happen and I am at a loss as to what to do from here. My only hope as of now is to convince my mom to let me get 2 babies to be companions for Jojo and I just give Blaze lots and lots of attention. But it's not going too well... Then I am sort of scared Jojo wont get along with the babies for some reason even though he isn't aggressive at all in the situation with Blaze, it's always Blaze who makes a move...


----------

